
Check your urge to build a microservice when you can buy - mymmaster
https://buttercms.com/books/microservices-for-startups/should-you-build-or-buy-microservices
======
dvtrn
This is a bit of a challenging read-as I think the author and I use two
different definitions of the term 'microservice'. The piece went on to
describe things like SaaSes, APIs and authentication platforms as
microservices, and finally announced that

"A CMS is the perfect example of a microservice (or set of microservices) that
is not a differentiator for most businesses" and that's when I had to stop for
a moment.

Maybe it's my understanding that needs re-alignment, but I don't consider many
of what the article promotes to be microservices as actually being
microservices-but my mindset is in a specific context of DevOps and Site
Reliability.

Is the term really used so...liberally? This is new to me.

